# Tight Steering Solutions?



## DennisC (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

The steering on my new boat is really tight, making it tough to seer the boat. I removed the steering cable from the outboard and greased the outboard pivot points and the outboard turns effortlessly. With the steering cable removed from the outboard the steering is still tight. I am not sure if it supposed to somewhat tight since it is not hydraulic or if maybe there is something else wrong. I have been thinking of buying a new steering cable kit, but I don't want to waste money if I don't need to. Any idea what may be the issue? Thanks!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

new,as in new boat,or is it used ??

sounds like your PROBLEM is either a steering cable,or the routing of that cable - too tight a bend radius,and the cable will bind,making it tight inside the jacket...


----------



## DennisC (Mar 4, 2017)

new to me, the boat is used. Sorry about that confusion. How tight of a bend is too tight? the cable does do some weird turning. its run down the center of the boat and then zig zags through my stern starboard access hatch. I can take a picture tomorrow if that will help?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There should not be any zigging or zagging. Are the turns to take up length? Or are they a required for the routing? Too much cable can cause the steering wheel to feel very heavy. If it's tight with the outboard disconnected then your issue is either the cable or helm. Should be easy to diagnose. Isolate the helm from the cables, if it spins free then you have your answer. If it's hard to turn, you also have your answer. 

Is going full hydro out of the question?


----------



## DennisC (Mar 4, 2017)

the zig zags are for routing, definitely not to take up length. I will disconnect the cable from the helm this week to test that. Is there anyway to test the cable to see if the cable is shot vs the routing just being bad? 

Hydraulic steering is not out of the question, I have been trying to decide if its worth the extra $500 tho.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In my experience, the cable has always been the culprit.

Can u call the former owner and see if he can tell u the last time it was replaced?

If he can't tell you, replace it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

DennisC said:


> Is there anyway to test the cable to see if the cable is shot vs the routing just being bad?


Yep but it involves removing the cable. If you're going to remove it, you may as well replace it. If it were mine I would probably just swap it out once I ruled out the helm. Steering cables are cheap insurance. 



DennisC said:


> Hydraulic steering is not out of the question, I have been trying to decide if its worth the extra $500 tho.


If you have the cash, the answer to this question is yes. It is worth every penny.


----------

